# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Equipos, Maquinaria y Herramientas  Beneficios de un Riego Tecnificado.

## TECNIAGRO

Una de las razones de los bajos rendimientos y pobre calidad de los productos agrícolas que se obtienen en la agricultura del país, se debe a que en el proceso productivo del agro, se utilizan tecnologías tradicionales y deficientes, entre ellas, sistemas de riego tradicionales por gravedad e inundación. 
La modernización es un proceso continuo de capacitación, de evaluación del desempeño de los sistemas productivos y de innovación, adecuación y actualización de la tecnología de riego. 
Podemos definir la TR como el incremento de la productividad del agua a través de la modernización y tecnificación de la agricultura bajo riego. El salto tecnológico es necesario para lograr impactos significativos a corto y mediano plazo para un mejor uso y distribución del agua en el mundo, pensando en la importancia que debe de tomar el tema del cuidado de nuestros recursos naturales. 
La tecnificación del riego es la salida a los problemas que se están presentando por la racionalización del líquido y tener mejores rendimientos agrícolas por unidad de agua consumida representa obtener condiciones agroecológicas. Aplicar al cultivo el agua que requiere en cantidad, calidad y oportunidad para mejorar la producción, es la opción para obtener mejores resultados en la producción. Mejorar la producción de los cultivos con el uso adecuado y eficiente del agua de riego, eliminando las pérdidas y desperdicios.  
AL TECNIFICAR LOS SISTEMAS DE RIEGO,  SE PUEDEN OBTENER LOS SIGUIENTES BENEFICIOS: 
1. Disminución del consumo de agua en las parcelas y por consiguiente, disminución de gastos por tarifa.
2. Mayor eficiencia en el uso del agua y fertilizantes, por consiguiente, obtención de mayor producción y mejor calidad de los productos; consecuentemente mayores ganancias.
3. Mayor disponibilidad de tiempo para dedicarse a otras actividades.
4. Mayores ingresos económicos para los agricultores. 
TIPOS DE SISTEMAS DE RIEGO.
1. POR GRAVEDAD. 
- CON MANGAS. Se utilizan mangas plásticas para conducir el agua de riego en el predio de un punto a otro. Dichas mangas permiten aplicar el agua a los surcos por medio de perforaciones a distancias predeterminadas, en donde se instalan válvulas.
- MULTICOMPUERTAS. Sistema de conducción y distribución, por medio de tuberías livianas, fáciles de transportar e instalar, que trabajan a baja presión.
- POR IMPULSOS O INTERMITENTE. Consiste en aplicar agua a los surcos en intervalos de tiempo cortos pero frecuentes, en un mismo periodo de riego, por medio de un dispositivo que abre y cierra las compuertas cada cierto tiempo.
2. POR ASPERSION. Consiste en simular la lluvia pero controlando el tiempo y su intensidad, mediante una amplia gama de aspersores diseñados para operar a diferentes presiones, espaciamientos y tamaños, de acuerdo a los requerimientos de los cultivos.
3. POR MICRO ASPERSIÓN. Consiste en aplicar el agua en forma de lluvia fina y suave. Se le considera riego localizado porque esparce la humedad en la zona radicular de la planta.
4. POR GOTEO. Permite la aplicación del agua y los fertilizantes en la zona radicular del cultivo, en forma de gotas de manera localizada, con alta frecuencia, en cantidades estrictamente necesarias y en el momento oportuno.
5. POR EXUDACION. Se aplica en forma continua, mediante un tubo poroso que exuda en toda su longitud y superficie, o en parte de ésta.Temas similares: VENTA E INSTALACIÓN DE SISTEMAS DE RIEGO Y FERRTIRIEGO (RIEGO TECNIFICADO) INSTALACIÓN DE SISTEMA DE RIEGO TECNIFICADO LA FALACIA DEL RIEGO TECNIFICADO Instalación de riego tecnificado Sistema de riego tecnificado

----------

